# OG Squids are awesome



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

So let's give them cigars.
03102010000036414098


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice work brutha !!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Got a bunch of numbers running thru my head, kind of like the matrix. Here they are:

94*5 50*6 *930 0*64 817* *3


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Paging Derek and Terry... Paging Derek and Terry...

We might have something happening here...


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

*O*_rganically_ *G*_rown_ squids?

:yo:


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

Awesome sounds a bit to much like a Mouseketeer phrase. Let's just say 
They can sure Bomb the [email protected]#$ out of Puffers. So here is a bit of that in return
940* 50/* 993$ 0265 32%^ #$


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Go get em, Dan!!
:tu


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> *O*_rganically_ *G*_rown_ squids?
> 
> :yo:


Terry, I thought OG stood for Old Guys?


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

Last night I had a crazy dream where numbers were burned onto a squid wearing OG clothes. The squid had a fedora, a pin stripe suit, and a tommy gun and the numbers burnt on it was:
9405 5036 9930 0265 3866 89


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> Paging Derek and Terry... Paging Derek and Terry...
> 
> We might have something happening here...


Nah, it's just two [EDIT: four?] numbers. Just the boyz letting off a little steam. I've met the DanFish - about as mellow as a guy can get.

This aint nuthin'....

:ranger:

< _right?_ >


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Funny Terry... I see 4 numbers already.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Nah, it's just two [EDIT: four?] numbers. Just the boyz letting off a little steam. I've met the DanFish - about as mellow as a guy can get.
> 
> This aint nuthin'....
> 
> ...


Your ass is toast Terry :target::target:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

watchman_01 said:


> Terry, I thought OG stood for Old Guys?


I think of the three originals I am the only one that might possibly qualify as even approaching "old".

Still a couple years away from 50, yet I've been getting AARP mail for quite some time.

Shawn probably signed me up at one of their geezer parties...


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Danfish98 said:


> Your ass is toast Terry :target::target:


"Get the butter."

:biggrin:

Name the movie, anyone?


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ProbateGeek said:


> I think of the three originals I am the only one that might possibly qualify as even approaching "old".
> 
> Still a couple years away from 50, yet I've been getting AARP mail for quite some time.
> 
> Shawn probably signed me up at one of their geezer parties...


How did you know?? (Great discounts by the way...)


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

OG = Original Gansta. In gang culture, this is a term used to reference members who were around at the inception of the group.

Terry... David... something is definitely going on around here...


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> "Get the butter."
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> Name the movie, anyone?


Brando Last Tango in Paris


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ProbateGeek said:


> I think of the three originals I am the only one that might possibly qualify as even approaching "old".
> 
> Still a couple years away from 50, yet I've been getting AARP mail for quite some time.
> 
> Shawn probably signed me up at one of their geezer parties...


I'm 27, so I don't think I qualify as "old"... but apparently my consumer profile is in line with an old mans, as I've been getting AARP mail for a few years now to!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Older than me. :thumb:


----------



## Squid Agent 007 (Oct 28, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> So let's give them cigars.
> 03102010000036414098


Looks like someone will be enjoying a nice sampler of Backwoods.


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

9405 50$6 [email protected] 026# 2632 *%

"OG Squids, I am honored and grateful that you have invited me to your daughter... 's wedding... on the day of your daughter's wedding. And I hope their first child be a masculine child. I pledge my ever-ending loyalty. "


Or something like that!!!


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Older than me. :thumb:


I am going to have to start asking for DOB's before I ship out anymore smokes. I will take the Old Guys title back then. It fits me better than you 3.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Age is in a person's profile... *If* they decided to make it public...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Age ain't nothing but a number.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Or in Shawn's case, lots of numbers!

:biggrin:


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

Of course they are awesome, do you think I'd have accepted an invite from ZK, nooooo. I answer only to awesomeness


----------



## raycarlo (Apr 25, 2011)

9405 [email protected] #930 02^% 6&80 6*


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

what the...


...how many of you are in on this?!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> what the...
> 
> ...how many of you are in on this?!


In on what? I'm going by a new policy of randomly selecting a thread and posting a DC. This happened to be my selection for the week. :rofl:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I am pleased by their ability to plot in secret. Shows we made wise decisions in the selection process.

I am displeased that the secret was kept from me... I love secrets.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Organically Grown....Eternally Irritating....that's our WSBS

still,it's nice to see the Squids posting numbers and not just hot air...maybe they're more than one-pump chumps,after all.

go get 'em,Dansquid!!!!:thumb:


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Hmmm. More weird numbers...

[email protected] 32&$ 0000 684! 662-

Maybe someone should play the lotto??

Duck OG!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

XXXX XXXX XXXX XXXX

No clues on this one!

BOOOM!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

94055x369930x26x88x031

sorry for being late the party boys but I'm busy as hell this week...anyway...bombs away baby!!!!!!!


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

No problem Joe. Craig (WyldKnyght) confirmed his shipment earlier this week, so that makes 10 in all. Some OG Squid mailboxes are gonna be f*cked up!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Well, to be totally honest...

Derek, David and I were running a little low on sticks, and thought to ourselves: Hey! Why don't we invite another 30 or so bombers into our group, set up a really nice slam on Shawn as sort of a prelude, knowing all along that the new Squids will immediately turn on us in sheer gratitude and adoration, and ta-daa! Instant coolidor replenishment!

Yeah, that's exactly what happened. Yeah...

< _in fact, I don't think we saw this early reprisal coming at all _>

< _can you say: BLINDSIDED? _>

:tongue1::tongue1::tongue1:


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> No problem Joe. Craig (WyldKnyght) confirmed his shipment earlier this week, so that makes 10 in all. Some OG Squid mailboxes are gonna be f*cked up!


note to the OG3....i would like to thank Dan for organizing this, and if you must take revenge on a fellow squid, he is the guy that deserves the hit

(sorry Dan, but you did organize this hahahaha)


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> note to the OG3....i would like to thank Dan for organizing this, and if you must take revenge on a fellow squid, he is the guy that deserves the hit
> 
> (sorry Dan, but you did organize this hahahaha)


I'd like to second this statement, sorry for throwing you under the bus Dan, but this is all your fault LOL :target:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

sweater88 said:


> note to the OG3....i would like to thank Dan for organizing this, and if you must take revenge on a fellow squid, he is the guy that deserves the hit
> 
> (sorry Dan, but you did organize this hahahaha)


Thank you, Joe. Thank you. [EDIT: And Craig!]

Of course, backstabbers get it doubled. :biggrin:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Dan, Dan, Dan. Now what are we gonna do with you?! :evil:

And thank you for throwing Dan to the wolves like that, Joe. Some loyalty you've got there! That kind of "loyalty" must be "rewarded"!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> (sorry Dan, but you did organize this hahahaha)


Man, we got some loose lips within the squid ranks. Imagine what info you could get out of Joe in and interrogation room under a spotlight. :rofl:


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Dan, Dan, Dan. Now what are we gonna do with you?! :evil:


To our LOBster brother?



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> And thank you for throwing Dan to the wolves like that, Joe. Some loyalty you've got there! That kind of "loyalty" must be "rewarded"!


It will be tomorrow...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Age ain't nothing but a number.


tell that to the father of a teenage daughter


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Dan, Dan, Dan. Now what are we gonna do with you?! :evil:
> 
> And thank you for throwing Dan to the wolves like that, Joe. Some loyalty you've got there! That kind of "loyalty" must be "rewarded"!


Let me assure you gentlemen that any attack on a member of the Legion of BOOM! by anyone other than a member of the Legion of BOOM! will have serious consequences.

As for our newest member Danfish..his coordination on an attack of the OG Squids will be dealt with in the most severe manner.

WAY TO GO DAN!!!!..YOU DA MAN,BUDDY!!!!:dude::clap2::beerchug:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Eh tu Dan?

You broke my heart...


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

the_brain said:


> To our LOBster brother?
> 
> It will be tomorrow...


Damn you Dan, you get in hear get us all going against out leaders and then join the LOB....

You SNEAKY Bastage....

Well played sir, Well played... :hail:


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Damn you Dan, you get in hear get us all going against out leaders *and you were LOB all along.... *


Fixed it for you...


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

the_brain said:


> Fixed it for you...


Double Damnit...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Well played, gentlemen. Well played. 

Now Dan, switching sides is what it is, but I sincerely hope you haven't gone and ruined the fun we had planned.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Well played, gentlemen. Well played.
> 
> Now Dan, switching sides is what it is, but I sincerely hope you haven't gone and ruined the fun we had planned.


Anything discussed in private stays in private. I may be an ass, but I'm not THAT much of an ass lol.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> Anything discussed in private stays in private. I may be an ass, but I'm not THAT much of an ass lol.


I believe Dan has proven himself to be a stand up guy, and since this is alll in good fun would not intentionally do anything to ruin everyone's fun.

Good Job bro' you had us all fooled all along


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Well played, gentlemen. Well played.
> 
> Now Dan, switching sides is what it is, but I sincerely hope you haven't gone and ruined the fun we had planned.


he never switched sides,my little ninja squid buddy..he was always on our side...but,he got tired of the smell of Squids so he has decided to resume his rightful place among the LOB as the biggest,baddest shark in the 7 seas.

as far as ruining your fun....I certainly hope he did,because ruining your fun is OUR fun.

MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Lol. Fun has not been ruined. 

But lobsters will be!!!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Danfish98 said:


> Anything discussed in private stays in private. *I may be an ass, but I'm not THAT much of an ass *lol.


Right, and only THAT much of an ass would attend a Squid herf in Portland with ulterior motives, I suppose?

:ss


----------



## raycarlo (Apr 25, 2011)

Out for delivery...


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

He hasn't told us about anything, except that one thing.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

The one thing? Crap...

Terry, looks like your secret is out of the bag... Should probably start damage control.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> The one thing? Crap...
> 
> Terry, looks like your secret is out of the bag... Should probably start damage control.


Yeah he said the squids liked to video chat with each other naked while smoking cigars. Really strange, no wonder he left.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Wait... That's wrong?! How do you smoke cigars?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

David, we've had this conversation. It's not the lack of clothing, its that the dang dryer makes so much noise I can't hear the conversation.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

zenom said:


> Yeah he said the squids liked to video chat with each other naked while smoking cigars. Really strange, no wonder he left.


They're really obsessive about you looking at their one ball too. ::shudders:: some things just can't be unseen...


----------



## Rav (Oct 10, 2011)

Am I witnessing a war as I read? Sure seems like it. So many numbers...

... This leads me to another question.

LOB? OG Squids? Are these come kind of Stogie Alliances in the forum? If so... How would one join one of these... Clans?


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Packerjh said:


> Hmmm. More weird numbers...
> 
> [email protected] 32&$ 0000 684! 662-
> 
> ...


JASON!

Did you ever read the book/see the movie "Cider House Rules"? I've been unusually busy at work, and now this whole Halloween to-do has got me elsewhere, but may I just take the time to offer you this bit of dialogue, as adapted:

Terry: What business are you in, Jason? Just tell me what business you're in!
Derek: Just say you're in the apple business, Jason, 'cause that's the only business you wanna be in!
David: Hey Jason! Listen, Jason! You don't wanna go in the knife business with the Geek, man!
Terry: What you wanna do?
David: Just tell him you're in the apple business!
Derek: Jason!
Terry: What you wanna do? What you want, man?
David: Tell him you in the apple business, boy!
Derek: It ain't worth it, man!
Terry: Shut up, OG Squids!
Jason: What you want?
Terry: I'm in the knife business, Jason. I'm in the knife business. Let me tell ya, you don't wanna be in no kinda knife business with me. Now I think it's time for you to go fishin'...

That's all I have time for at the moment. Best consider what you've done here today, boy.

:ss


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ProbateGeek said:


> JASON!
> 
> Did you ever read the book/see the movie "Cider House Rules"? I've been unusually busy at work, and now this whole Halloween to-do has got me elsewhere, but may I just take the time to offer you this bit of dialogue, as adapted:
> 
> ...


Terry is drinking! :crazy: :new_all_coholic:


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

I am a bit too lazy read through all the posts, but seeing that numbers are being thrown around I agree with everything anybody is doing in this thread!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

astripp said:


> Last night I had a crazy dream where numbers were burned onto a squid wearing OG clothes. The squid had a fedora, a pin stripe suit, and a tommy gun and the numbers burnt on it was:
> 9405 5036 9930 0265 3866 89


Andrew, you "ass-tripper"! You left no note, but I'm onto you, brother. You, and your little buddy Jason will have to wait for me to post the carnage, but know that your little gift has been received.

Just happened to hit me on a very hectic day. For which I thank you.

:ss


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> Terry is drinking! :crazy: :new_all_coholic:


Was it the Fat Tire Amber Ale? Hmmm, could have been the mulled wine.

Sat on a friend's driveway with a nice big fire pit, under cloudless and chilly sky, smoking cigars (drinking a bit), and handing out candy to the little tykes. Certainly a good way to enjoy a Halloween. Amazing how so many of the parents REALLY wanted to join us. Can you blame 'em? I'll be doing that again next year...

How's that "port concoction" you keep bragging about treating you, oh old and revered one?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Brian, Joe, and Scott, you sneaky little bastages!!!

I'll get pics posted tomorrow.


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Tee hee


----------

